# FTP-User in anderes Verzeichnis



## liebling65 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn konfigurieren dass ein FTP-Benutzer in einem anderen Verzeichnis (also in ein Unterverzeichnis des Webservers z.B. /var/www/webx/web/irgend/ein/ordner) landet?
Kann ich denn ueberhaupt mehrere FTP-Benutzer fuer eine Domain anlegen?


----------



## Till (31. Juli 2008)

> wie kann ich denn konfigurieren dass ein FTP-Benutzer in einem anderen Verzeichnis (also in ein Unterverzeichnis des Webservers z.B. /var/www/webx/web/irgend/ein/ordner) landet?


ISPConfig 2: nein. ISPConfig 3: ja.



> Kann ich denn ueberhaupt mehrere FTP-Benutzer fuer eine Domain anlegen?


ISPConfig 2: nein. ISPConfig 3: ja.


----------



## liebling65 (31. Juli 2008)

Nice, and ISPconfig 3 is coming on.... ?


----------



## Till (31. Juli 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=718


----------

